# Sunday Ride: Sierra Road to Calaveras at 9:30 am



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is going to be the perfect ride for this time of year. About 4k climbing in 35 miles.

We're meeting at a friend's house (Aaron) in Milpitas. Email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the address.

Or meet us at 9:45 at the foot of the Sierra climb.

fc


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Hi Francois...*

Good to see your heading to the east side of town, I won't be able to ride on Saturday. Hopefully the roads will be dry by the time you start @ 0945. Plan on doing a 30-40 miler on Sunday. 

Cheers
Rick


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Sierra Rd. has some great climbing with breathtaking views. The descent down the backside on Calaveras is great, especially when there aren't many cars coming down. Can't ride on Sunday but look forward to getting back over there in the spring.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ride Photos:
http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100130?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ2csfaYsvuyyAE#

Ride Report:
------
We met up at Rox's house and it was obvious there was going to be a good turnout despite the lack of catered breakfast. Rox, thought he could just pump up his new tire mtb style and it promptly exploded while sitting in the garage. At least he wasn't close by when it happened.

So 9:50 came around and someone was still missing. So we ditched him and asked him to meet us at the hill. Mark59 got a rear flat on the east side glass so we chilled out at the base of the hill for a while. Dan51 helped him out then went home. His hand hurts from his minor tumble at Ord last week. He would have been fine but he did some trail work yesterday at Coe with his bad hand. He must still have a concussion too 

So Sierra Rd. came and we sent 4 lead riders up for a head start. The pack left and I dropped back to the rear of the group with Derek and Tom to wait for Mark to roll up. I launched after the left turn and then ran out of gas 100 yards later. Then came the most painful climb ever. Bustamove, JL and Dr. Wheels were a stone's throw away in front of me and I couldn't get any of them. I was broken many times and I lost all will to go fast. It was just so hot and my gears were too heavy. Wa-wah.

Rox took King of the Mountains as it was obvious he was softpedaling and just taking photos of Alex's ass. Then he made his move at the top and it was over. Shiloh made it up in fine form in her super hybrid commuter. Shiloh just started riding recently after months with a broken shoulder. The story of the day was Gregg mtbr Kato who never rides but decided to show up in the name of product testing. With a new bike where he couldn't lower the seatpost, he made it to the top hurt but not broken. We talked to the ranger and he told us about some grand plans to connect those Sierra Road trails to Grant Ranch.

So off we went again to Calaveras Road. Rensho and Nelson34 went back home at this point to start hydrating. The group was jovial for about 5 minutes and then all hell broke loose. Tburger was taking pictures and Rox was giving the Look to anyone in sight. Little did they know that the train was leaving. And leave it did. Alex is a big guy and he likes rollers. He's also been training all winter long to be the CCCX Sport champ. He made his move and the rest is history. The peloton dropped out one by one. I wheelsucked Alex and schemed many attacks but the pace was too high. "Why did you not attack?" asked the rookie reporter. "Cause I would have thrown up, silly."

Anyway, we regrouped at the top of Calaveras. Gregg Kato made it to this point again. I gave him his dropped bottle and some trail mix and watched in awe as he almost ate the plastic bag. We turned around to hit the same rollers and the truce lasted for about a minute this time. I went and I thought I was gone! Except Alex aka Sirkrameroy was riding no hands behind me so I Iet him tow me to the finish.

The ride was truly awesome and it was cool to see a bunch of first timers, mountain bikers mixing it up in the East Bay hills.

Next Sunday... Mt. Hamilton if there's a weather window.

fc


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Is it possible to make a loop up Welch Creek Rd off Calaveras, or would that be strictly an out-and-back?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ratpick said:


> Is it possible to make a loop up Welch Creek Rd off Calaveras, or would that be strictly an out-and-back?



Welch Creek is just out and back. It ends on a dirt road with a Private Property sign.

fc


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

francois said:


> We talked to the ranger and he told us about some grand plans to connect those Sierra Road trails to Grant Ranch.


Where are the Sierra Road trails? Are they any good?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> Where are the Sierra Road trails? Are they any good?


If you zoom in on the top of Sierra Road in google maps, you can see one unnamed road that heads over to Cherry Flat Reservoir. That road connects through to Alum Rock Falls Road and this heads over to Grant County Park (or back to Alum Rock State Park). It looks mostly like gravel or dirt access roads for the park rangers, and probably for reservoir access and fire prevention. According to the contour map it looks like you don't have to lose too much height either so it could be a fun traverse over towards Mt Hamilton.


----------

